# vote for your favorite August photo



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So many good pictures... I love the way that Fall has a certain lighting effect and always catches the glisten in a Golden's coat!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I know, I can't wait to get Enzo pictures this fall! It's his first one. =) The pup in my picture is actually my dad's golden, Kaine.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So many great pictures. I wish we had a fall like everyone else.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh I just want to cuddle and kiss them all! lol


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bump. 

I voted for my favorite... wish I could vote three or four more times for some other pics I liked too.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

I loved them all!


----------



## Charlie's Mama (Aug 4, 2010)

All great pictures!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

They are all so good, but the expression on Finn's face just catches my attention each time I see it, so I had to vote for Finn's Fan.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Paula, thanks. That's my angel Cody, the boy who still holds a large chunk of my heart. He was thirteen in that photo, still delighted to walk "his" trail daily, but stopping for a little rest in the sun wasn't a bad idea, either.....


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Voted, great photos  I wish our fall here looked as beautiful as some of yours..


----------

